# Hamm Yesterday



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd like to thank the organisers of the coach from newcastle and all the passengers on our coach for being a decent bunch!

It was a good trip and I'd be happy to travel with you guys again

Hope to see you all again soon

Regards

Graeme


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I'd like to thank the organisers of the coach from newcastle and all the passengers on our coach for being a decent bunch!
> 
> It was a good trip and I'd be happy to travel with you guys again
> 
> ...


More than wellcome Graeme , it was good to meet you at last and enjoyed talking with you , cheers 
Steve


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

I agree, fantastic trip, really well organised - great bunch of people! I would definitely go again with you guys! The bus was hilarious -how the German's didn't take offence I'll never know!!!
All my animals arrived safe and well including all the delicate species and are happily settling in now.
Great to meet you all - see you next time,
Julie and Lauren


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks to all who travelled on coach b at the weekend hope to see you all in september


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Hamm*

Yet again a superb trip that was very well organised, thanks to JC and his team, I have noticed that it takes us a few days to get over the trip, not due to its distance,or even the amount of things we come back with due but that fact that we laugh so much that it hurts!
As always a great bunch on the coach and a very good show lots of nice tempting stock .
Looking forward to september and like many others from the coach already booked!

:2thumb:


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

Had great time guys , thanks!
greek


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

dident go this time but will be going in september who do i speek to 2 book seats?
Harry


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> dident go this time but will be going in september who do i speek to 2 book seats?
> Harry


You can book either through Jim (Squirrel) or myself (steve) payment is via "paypal" , a fantastic day and a brilliant trip :2thumb:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

I am finally awake!:no1: I would just like to give a huge thanks to the team that ran the excursion this time. They are:

Monitormad & Mispentyouth: Northeast Coach ( Little Steve & Big Steve )

Skippy225: Lincoln and pickups ( Greek Nick )

Bardneylock: Lincoln and running around like an arse ( Momma Jane )

Graz: Need I say more?

All of you worked your :censor: off and thankyou once again, 42 people booked for September and people asking about June!

GIMME A BREAK!

Seriously, wonderful to see friends old and new, and we all hope to see you again.

Squirrel.


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Great trip guys, very well organised and everyone was lovely. It was good to put names to faces and to finally meet monitor mad lol! Will be coming again for sure. Well done for all your hard work. :notworthy:


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

brilliant trip .... only problem i have everytime i go hamm is .... i always wish i toke more money :lol2:

i saw some great deals out there and snaped a couple up myself 

but if your going to hamm ... go with JC ... trust me on this 1 eace:


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

salamandra said:


> brilliant trip .... only problem i have everytime i go hamm is .... i always wish i toke more money :lol2:
> 
> i saw some great deals out there and snaped a couple up myself
> 
> but if your going to hamm ... go with JC ... trust me on this 1 eace:


Completely agree with salamandra! I have started saving for September so I have more money to take lol. Definitley go with JC, organised and a great bunch.


----------

